# Peeler crabs for bait?



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I caught about 3 dozen qaurter sized peeler crabs was wondering if they would be good for sheepshead? I know they work good for reds. It what else?


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Favorite bait for striped bass up in the Chesapeake, I bet the hybrids up in the deltas would suck those puppies right down. I've caught pompano on crab before.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Reds and Black drum will certainly eat them of course but have to admit I haven't tried a small blue crab for sheepies before. I have no doubt they would work for them though.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Reds and Black drum will certainly eat them of course but have to admit I haven't tried a small blue crab for sheepies before. I have no doubt they would work for them though.


So a peeler crab is just a small blue crab? Maybe I'm calling em by the wrong name cause they look nothing like a blue crab they are more flat and rounded


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

a peeler crab is the stage right before they shed...

got a pic of what you have?


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

fish4fun! your crabs would be excellent bait for Reds and specs! I would think the Sheephead would hit themn if yourig was set up right.
go for it and let us know how you do.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

No pics but whatever they were the sheepies loved em. I'll take some pics next time I go catch em


----------

